# Is it better to be on the older or younger side of the age group on your team?



## justneededaname (Aug 17, 2019)

I am just starting to think about college for my son. What I am wondering is, now that the calendar-based age grouping has been around for a while, are people finding that there are benefits or problems with being on the older or younger side of the age group. 

What got me thinking about it is looking at my son's team. He is going into 8th grade, but the vast majority of players on the team are entering 9th grade.

Are there things I should be aware of as we chart out the next five years?


----------



## Own Goal (Aug 17, 2019)

justneededaname said:


> I am just starting to think about college for my son. What I am wondering is, now that the calendar-based age grouping has been around for a while, are people finding that there are benefits or problems with being on the older or younger side of the age group.
> 
> What got me thinking about it is looking at my son's team. He is going into 8th grade, but the vast majority of players on the team are entering 9th grade.
> 
> Are there things I should be aware of as we chart out the next five years?


This year while all his teammates are playing High school soccer he may have to find alternate training during hs season if his team/club doesn’t provide an alternate training for those not playing hs. Unfortunately if they are on the younger side and a year behind in school it can be a bit of a disadvantage if the majority of their team graduates the year before them. I have some friends this year with 01 seniors who had to find alternative teams this year b/c most of their former teammates graduated this past spring.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 17, 2019)

The on-field differences of being younger/older diminishes each year as you go.  My kid has had both scenarios, and I would say it’s slightly advantageous to be the younger one from a development and recruitment standpoint.  When his older teammates are seniors getting their final looks, he’ll be able to get more exposure.  The only downside is that when he’s going into senior year, he’ll be trying to join a new team most likely... depending on how the club handles those things.  But changing teammates is part of club soccer anyway.


----------



## justneededaname (Aug 17, 2019)

Mystery Train said:


> When his older teammates are seniors getting their final looks, he’ll be able to get more exposure.  The only downside is that when he’s going into senior year, he’ll be trying to join a new team most likely... depending on how the club handles those things.


Which year tends to be more important for looks, senior or junior (or sophomore, I guess)?


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 17, 2019)

That mainly depends on what level he is aiming for in college, but the new recruiting rules ban direct communication between D1 coaches and players until Junior year, so I think Junior year is when it gets real for most.  That said, many  smaller schools won’t get all their commits finalized until late senior year.


----------

